# Security fencing (perimeter) suppliers in CBN?



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Good morning.

Whilst beginning the arduous task of property negotiation, I will ultimately need to factor in the cost of security fencing, not railings (my god the expense) but the usual metal? Perimeter (green type) fencing that adds a level of security, plus you can add the fabric screen to give enhanced privacy.

So my question is, based on suppliers and installers in the CBN area, any idea roughly how much YOUR version of this fencing cost, say 'per' 10 metres? Any info' or supplier contacts would be helpful as I need to get an approx' for negotiation.

Obviously, not only is it a security concern for my lot, but I have a sniffer who would quite happily take a stroll up Montgo on a daily basis ...

Thank you and Merry Christmas to the forum folk on this rather lovely website. :thumb:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Expatliving said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Whilst beginning the arduous task of property negotiation, I will ultimately need to factor in the cost of security fencing, not railings (my god the expense) but the usual metal? Perimeter (green type) fencing that adds a level of security, plus you can add the fabric screen to give enhanced privacy.
> 
> ...



You do realize that you will need a licence for this? Any type of fencing requires permission from the town hall.


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Hi. We have 'railings' and are thinking about adding the green screening for more privacy; would we need a licence for this? Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

NickH01 said:


> Hi. We have 'railings' and are thinking about adding the green screening for more privacy; would we need a licence for this? Thanks.


If you already have the railings, then adding the 'fabric' is not an issue.


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> You do realize that you will need a licence for this? Any type of fencing requires permission from the town hall.


Oh blimey, that sounds like a dead end before I've even started. So, based on your knowledge, is this a necessity throughout, with all councils in Valencia/Alicante areas? 

Surely, a reasonable level (not too high) would be accepted? Oh, hang on, this is where residents in Spain say "I told you so" ... Welcome to Spanish red tape :confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expatliving said:


> Oh blimey, that sounds like a dead end before I've even started. So, based on your knowledge, is this a necessity throughout, with all councils in Valencia/Alicante areas?
> 
> Surely, a reasonable level (not too high) would be accepted? Oh, hang on, this is where residents in Spain say "I told you so" ... Welcome to Spanish red tape :confused2:


for most things like this it's just a formality ( & a fee) to get permission, if indeed it's required

they ayto has more problems with absentee owners who don't keep their property properly fenced & cared for, with trees etc falling across roads & bushes obscuring the view for drivers - & overgrown & a fire risk

the only way to find out is to pop into the ayuntamiento & ask

istr that you're buying up near the fire zone? 

some parts up there are subject to strict rules, because the properties are in a protected area - yours might not be, of course


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> for most things like this it's just a formality ( & a fee) to get permission, if indeed it's required
> 
> they ayto has more problems with absentee owners who don't keep their property properly fenced & cared for, with trees etc falling across roads & bushes obscuring the view for drivers - & overgrown & a fire risk
> 
> ...


La Plana area, thankfully not too near the burnt area, but restriction on pretty much everything ... So it doesn't sound good? I'll message you regarding a decent lawyer, Gestor as well, if you don't mind? Still very much at an early stage though, so a visit isn't planned until late January.

Regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expatliving said:


> La Plana area, thankfully not too near the burnt area, but restriction on pretty much everything ... So it doesn't sound good? I'll message you regarding a decent lawyer, Gestor as well, if you don't mind? Still very much at an early stage though, so a visit isn't planned until late January.
> 
> Regards


by all means message me -my gestor works alongside a lawyer & an accountant so covers just about everything 

yes La Plana - that's the 'restricted' area - but I've never heard of anyone not being allowed to put up a simple perimeter fence (yet)


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> by all means message me -my gestor works alongside a lawyer & an accountant so covers just about everything
> 
> yes La Plana - that's the 'restricted' area - but I've never heard of anyone not being allowed to put up a simple perimeter fence (yet)


Hi 

Is the Gestor 'Vera Cruanyes? I looked through the forum at a previous thread with your input. 

With regard to the lawyer, I guess I've also got to be careful with any conflict of interest, just in case the vendor is using the same lawyer? Thanks, I'll message you nearer the time (Mid-January).

Regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expatliving said:


> Hi
> 
> Is the Gestor 'Vera Cruanyes? I looked through the forum at a previous thread with your input.
> 
> ...


that's the one 


yes I'd be careful with a lawyer acting for both parties - although in a straightforward sale it shouldn't be an issue, friends of mine had problems when selling a business to someone ( who they thought was a friend ) & both used the same gestor

the problem wasn't so much _with _the gestor - but when things started to go wrong it was problem _for _the gestor


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

I've seen your presence on the Javea Grapevine FB group, you love the weather (that's the Brit in you!!) - And using a bit of sensible, not stalker!, research checking I can see one of your friends is the lawyer representing the Vendor. So, like I said, I'll message you L and get a outsiders perspective. 

I'll be sitting in that rest/bar (photos on FB) before you know it getting a language lesson from your good self. I'll start doing the ESP knowledge now! ;-)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expatliving said:


> I've seen your presence on the Javea Grapevine FB group, you love the weather (that's the Brit in you!!) - And using a bit of sensible, not stalker!, research checking I can see one of your friends is the lawyer representing the Vendor. So, like I said, I'll message you L and get a outsiders perspective.
> 
> I'll be sitting in that rest/bar (photos on FB) before you know it getting a language lesson from your good self. I'll start doing the ESP knowledge now! ;-)


lol!!

I'm not exactly hiding though, am I?

I wouldn't say that _I _love the weather - but I get PMs if I do it late..... I started translating it years & years ago, after I had told my students to look at it - then realised that it's in Valenciano......


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

When the rain is due, I would hazard a guess and say that your weather forecast and maps (they're very good BTW) come in very handy! Brits love weather, it can be very important in your neck of Spain as well. 

PS/ Do you know the outcome of the school language vote? This is quite important for moi & his offspring.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expatliving said:


> When the rain is due, I would hazard a guess and say that your weather forecast and maps (they're very good BTW) come in very handy! Brits love weather, it can be very important in your neck of Spain as well.
> 
> PS/ Do you know the outcome of the school language vote? This is quite important for moi & his offspring.


no I don't know yet - Friday was effectively the last day of school, with just parties for the kids on Monday

I should imagine we'll hear after the break at some point

it was just a vote for an opinion though - nothing binding


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Across the town, is the spread of foreign nationals and castellano speakers greater? It's all a bit Welsh really, nice and quirky, but unless you want to stay in the region? Rather wasted ...? 

Either way, my youngest (10 at joining) will be plunged into the abyss, but she will have a laugh ... after all, she'll be near the top of the English class ;-)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expatliving said:


> Across the town, is the spread of foreign nationals and castellano speakers greater? It's all a bit Welsh really, nice and quirky, but unless you want to stay in the region? Rather wasted ...?
> 
> Either way, my youngest (10 at joining) will be plunged into the abyss, but she will have a laugh ... after all, she'll be near the top of the English class ;-)


even those who speak Valenciano at home & among themselves _can _speak Castellano - & will, with us foreigners

I often find myself at school & other meetings as the only 'non-local' & they always start off with good intentions & speak Castellano - but often some of them will gradually slip back into their mother tongue without even realising they are doing it .... I just carry on in Castellano

I can understand most of what is said, & read it really easily - but don't speak it, though I'm planning lessons in the new year

my elder daughter speaks it a lot with her friends & my younger _can_, but hates it

wasted? I don't know - most English kids find it easier to learn than Castellano - & it's pretty much the same as Catalán (think British & American English) - & IMO the process of learning an extra language is useful - it makes subsequent languages even easier - my elder daughter now has 3 languages at fluent level, another at a pretty high level & two more at a basic level - & is studying Italian in her spare time.... they don't teach Italian at school


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> even those who speak Valenciano at home & among themselves _can _speak Castellano - & will, with us foreigners
> 
> I often find myself at school & other meetings as the only 'non-local' & they always start off with good intentions & speak Castellano - but often some of them will gradually slip back into their mother tongue without even realising they are doing it .... I just carry on in Castellano
> 
> ...


I've read your opinions on the two obvious Spanish languages and it's very interesting. My only concern is what school my little one will be dropped into? I think it could be a choice of two, based on proximity to my potential abode. Having said that, it's no different to the UK, spaces available at the time of request. The bigger issue L is the International school for my son, A-Levels rather the a Baccie. It's all about the subjects and grouping. 

L, you appear to be a valuable asset in the Xabia Brit' expat community, what a stroke of luck for moi.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Expatliving said:


> I've read your opinions on the two obvious Spanish languages and it's very interesting. My only concern is what school my little one will be dropped into? I think it could be a choice of two, based on proximity to my potential abode. Having said that, it's no different to the UK, spaces available at the time of request. The bigger issue L is the International school for my son, A-Levels rather the a Baccie. It's all about the subjects and grouping.
> 
> L, you appear to be a valuable asset in the Xabia Brit' expat community, what a stroke of luck for moi.


one thing which might swing a decision for your son is that Lady Elizabeth plans to build a secondary school in Jávea - at the moment it's in Lliber - if they get permission (which seems likely) they'll be spending something like 15 million euro & are planning to open for September 2016


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> one thing which might swing a decision for your son is that Lady Elizabeth plans to build a secondary school in Jávea - at the moment it's in Lliber - if they get permission (which seems likely) they'll be spending something like 15 million euro & are planning to open for September 2016


My son is in his final GCSE year, although. his school is in the top 10% of state schools in the UK, the actual school doesn't have a sixth form. With that in mind, change was inevitable and ultimately the country doesn't make a big issue, as long as the main core language is English. He doesn't want to do a Baccie as he strongly thinks its far harder ... lazy sod.

Based on the current set up, he'll be done and dusted by 2017. He wants to go into the services though, as 50% of UK school leavers go to Uni' ... which means there is a massive surplus of grads with degrees chasing jobs in Sainsbury, or possibly Waitrose, if their mum & dad push them hard ;-)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Expatliving said:


> He wants to go into the services though, as 50% of UK school leavers go to Uni' ... which means there is a massive surplus of grads with degrees chasing jobs in Sainsbury, or possibly Waitrose, if their mum & dad push them hard ;-)


I'd suggest he looks at Higher Apprenticeships as a possible alternative. One of my nephews did a 3 year one with British Telecom, his starting salary was almost 11K which increased each year. He spent one week of each month at their own training college and has a Foundation Degree at the end of it, plus a permanent job with them in IT. Lots of large companies are offering them now as they find it preferable to train their own people - pity it ever went out of fashion in the first place.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Just to add, there are some companies offeriing higher starting salaries for apprenticeships - National Grid seem to be one of the best. 23.5K plus a car to start an apprenticeship seems a lot better than a student loan to me!


First Line Manager- Engineer Training Programme - NGTU


----------

